# Quorn



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Ok, I'm on a cut and was wondering if Quorn is ok in terms of protein. It would only be 1 Quorn meal every 1-2 days.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Doesn't it contain soy protein? X x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

no its mycoprotein.

i'd rather just use extra lean mince tbh


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Doesn't it contain soy protein? X x


No, its not Soya based.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> no its mycoprotein.
> 
> i'd rather just use extra lean mince tbh


Oh ok thanks x x


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Not just the mince, I mean the sausages/burgers etc?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I have the 'mince' regularly, tesco's do a own brand version, about 2/3's the price of quorn, but I can't stand the burgers or chicken, have you tried them?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Just eat meat ffs


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Chicken and tuna get quite boring... FFS...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

i like the 5% mince from sainsburys.

lot better than quorn. i dont trust eating fungus poop


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as the protein content meets your macros it will be fine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm not sure that it has all of the essential amino acids...would need to be researched. I used to live off quorn, but now that I eat meat I'd always go for lean meat over quorn.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Back when I could afford Quorn.. (its more expensive than actual meat where I live) I would mix it in with actual mince e.g. 1/3 quorn mince, 2/3 MEAT mince. It just tasted like mince with mushroom tbh...


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I eat it now and again if i want something different, like you said it can be tedious eating the same stuff day in day out. Be sure to have your PCT on hand though as soy protein raises estrogen 

OOps, not soy. Its this.

Fusarium venenatum is a microfungus of the genus Fusarium that has a high protein content. One of its strains is used commercially for the production of the single cell protein mycoprotein.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

LukeV said:


> I eat it now and again if i want something different, like you said it can be tedious eating the same stuff day in day out. Be sure to have your PCT on hand though as soy protein raises estrogen
> 
> OOps, not soy. Its this.
> 
> Fusarium venenatum is a microfungus of the genus Fusarium that has a high protein content. One of its strains is used commercially for the production of the single cell protein mycoprotein.


Daily Mail

MUSHROOMS TURN YOU GAY


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Only really attractive male ones.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Katy said:


> I'm not sure that it has all of the essential amino acids...would need to be researched. I used to live off quorn, but now that I eat meat I'd always go for lean meat over quorn.


it's a complete protein.

i still dont trust it though. lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> it's a complete protein.
> 
> i still dont trust it though. lol


Ah ok. I used to love the stuff, though it can be a bit dry sometimes. I loved the dippers and tikka strips. They've come a long way since I used to eat it....so much variety now.


----------

